# [gentoo-fr] Sujet dédié à une machine (respect des règles)

## pti-rem

Puis-je utiliser ce fil pour une machine particulière ?

Ou alors il existe un endroit plus approprié pour ?

Pourquoi ce forum semble un peu "mort" ?Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Aug 19, 2014 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu fais ce que tu veux tant que tu respectes les règles du forum, ce qui semble le cas.

Le forum n'est pas mort, mais beaucoup de monde est en congé  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

Je fais mon possible pour respecter les règles du forum. Si j'ai un doute là dessus, alors j'essaie sérieusement de m'abstenir.

Moi qui ne travaille pas au sens commun du terme, j'en oublie souvent les périodes de congé normales

Je vais laisser ce fil tel quel

Merci Xavier

----------

